# Waterfall ideas and pics



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Getting ready to do a garden railroad and I want to include a waterfall for interest. I would like to have the water fall over the top of the train so the train actually runs under a cantilever rock. Has anyone else done this and can post any pics for ideas and issues.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think this has ever been done. On second thought...









There are a couple of lessons in these pictures. First, have the lower level that the water falls too be low enough so that the water doesn't splash back onto the track (hence, engineering came up with the sand bags to reduce this splash back.

Another lesson is that unless your top of the falls is quite steep, the water will wick and follow the rock back up its underside dropping on the track/trains. If you look closely in the second pic, you will see that there is a piece of "I-beam" Plastruct that acts as a dam to stop this wicking action.

The third lesson is that this area of track will get wet and if you run track power, this can be a problem at night as the dew point drops and the ground acts as a conductor siphoning off some of your current. 

While your at it, take some 12 volt bulbs and mount them in a clear tube. Glue the tube under the rock just behind the "dam" and the falls will be backlit (uber cool) and area under the falls will light up the trains as they go through.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

This is the type of thing I was looking for. I was already aware of the wicking issue from other things in life and had planned on it dropping away with no chance for splash back, but I had not thought about IF it did the wet ground being an issue for my track voltage. Nice layout and nice idea for the light backup in there. Any other on going issues?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By mickey on 24 Mar 2010 12:40 PM 
This is the type of thing I was looking for. I was already aware of the wicking issue from other things in life and had planned on it dropping away with no chance for splash back, but I had not thought about IF it did the wet ground being an issue for my track voltage. Nice layout and nice idea for the light backup in there. Any other on going issues? 

If you run long trains, wet track on an uphill grade can be troublesome, especially if you throw a curve in the mix. Also be sure that you can clean that section of track easily, because you will be doing it a lot when the falls are running.

It is extremely important that this piece be perfectly level side to side to get the water to sheet rather than run to one side. I used a piece of flagstone that was selected for its size, shape, and flattness. When I formed the upper lake, I left a pocket (omission) in the concrete where this was to go. After the upper lake dried, I positioned rocks and placed the flagstone balancing it on the rocks and my knees with a level on it as I laid in the cement at the lake end. It is only the cement of the upper lake and balance that holds this flagstone in place. I've not stepped/tripped on it yet and it has been many years since its install.

The sides are pieces of feather rock and Drylock hydraulic cement is used up to the waterline to seal the edges. If you don't get the edges sealed, water will seep underneath and drip on you trains.

I also added scenic lighting that reflects off the water running over the flagstone at night so that you can see it. The guy in the picture is holding an Ozark miniature lantern that has been made functional. Additionally, after the pics were taken, a dog now sits at the edge with a functioning lantern in his jaws.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Todd, 


Nice tip on the wicking action. What are those sandbag looking clumps under the waterfalls? My biggest question is how did you waterproof the entire stream? Flagstone and hydraulic cement and sealer? Appears you didn't use a liner. Thanks Dave V 
That is pretty neat.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 25 Mar 2010 05:15 AM 
Todd, 


Nice tip on the wicking action. What are those sandbag looking clumps under the waterfalls? My biggest question is how did you waterproof the entire stream? Flagstone and hydraulic cement and sealer? Appears you didn't use a liner. Thanks Dave V 
That is pretty neat. 








Sand bags. These are the resin casting gilsonite bags that were marketed for the LGB Unitah to haul around. The last known supplier of these was RailPlaques @ $15/each. They may still carry them.

The "stream" for the falls is the piece of flagstone, that is obviously waterproof. Pieces of feather rock were filed flat with a lip to sit at the sides of the flag stone. These were cemented in place with DryLock hydraulic cement. Once dry, I use my finger to trowel the DryLock into the edges so as to form a lip between the flag stone and feather rock. This lip then holds the water within the flag stone. No other sealer or liner is necessary.

This shows where the flag stone mergers into the upper lake.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks, Todd, I have to keep looking at the photo you just placed to see if it's real or model. Very innovative and creative. 

Dave


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 25 Mar 2010 12:34 PM 
thanks, Todd, I have to keep looking at the photo you just placed to see if it's real or model. Very innovative and creative. 

Dave 



Thanks. We try to be.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the dripping in the tunnel under the falls would add realism to the layout. I would plan for it by adding a drainage ditch and have water flow in the ditch.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Very cool Todd! I know I will want a water feature on my layout some day...not sure if I would run trains behind the falls or not. But I liked the idea for lighting...especially if the bulbs or tube were colored.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mickey, no not the song, I am pretty sure Jerry Barnes has his track go under a waterfall, check his previous posts, I know his looked really cool also.

Tom H


----------

